# Paradigm Reference Adds 3 New Signatures Series Speakers



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.avrev.com/news/0907/20.paradigm.jpg[/img] *Paradigm Reference Adds 3 New Signatures Series Speakers*

Paradigm Electronics Inc. introduces three additions to its award-winning Paradigm® Reference Signature Series. Working models of the Signature S1 bookshelf, C1 center channel and ADP1 surround speakers will be unveiled at CEDIA EXPO 2007. These models will showcase new, state-of-the-art P-Be™ pure-beryllium tweeter domes and CoIA™ Cobalt-infused pure-aluminum woofer cones. The original Reference Signature Series promised a listening experience “beyond the ordinary”; now, with impressive design upgrades and technology, the three new models deliver ultra high-end performance in a compact package.

“Our engineers continue to push the limits of loudspeaker performance, and the innovative technologies introduced in our new Signature models are proof of this,” says Jack Shafton, director of sales and marketing for Paradigm Electronics. “Our dealers and customers trust the Paradigm Reference Series to provide an unmatched audio experience. With the new Signature S1, C1 and ADP1, enthusiasts can now enjoy this same high level of performance from compact, lifestyle speakers that will complement any room décor.”

The Reference Signature Series’ G-PAL™ gold-anodized pure-aluminum tweeter domes have been upgraded in this new generation to pure beryllium. As the premium dome material available, beryllium was chosen for its exceptional mechanical properties. Lighter than aluminum and possessing unmatched rigidity, beryllium is the ideal tweeter dome material, lacking the inherent brittleness of other exotic materials.

A performance-enhancing composite of cobalt-infused, anodized pure aluminum brings increased stiffness and improved damping to the inherently lightweight character of the pure-aluminum cones. Mineral-filled polypropylene bass cones, a standard on all Paradigm Reference speakers, continue to exert their control over the lower frequencies.

Behind the cones, the support cast is also relatively unchanged: massive FEA*-optimized ceramic/ferrite magnets and sophisticated motor assemblies continue to provide extremely high output, remarkably low distortion and enviable power handling. Die-cast chassis and Paradigm’s trademark AVS™ cooling system work in tandem, cooling the drivers and dispersing heat. Lightweight, long-travel aluminum or copper voice coils with Apical™ formers were maintained for their track record of accuracy and reliability, even under the most challenging conditions.

Cabinet design and implementation also play a critical role in the performance of the Signature C1, S1 and ADP1 speakers. The interior of the cabinets reveals heavy-wall construction and extensive internal bracing for advanced resonance control. Constrained Layer Dampening (CLD) is used in conjunction with Permacote® Linacoustic® to completely subdue stray residual vibrational energy within the cabinets.

Models are available in a variety of high-polished Signature wood veneers or Piano Black.

Product Specs:
S1 – Two-driver Two-way bookshelf: 6-inch mid/bass, 1-inch P-Be;
$1,499/pr – Cherry, $1,699/pr – Piano Black, Natural Birdseye Maple

C1 – Four-driver Three-way center: 2 x 5.5-inch, 5-inch mid/bass, 1-inch P-Be;
$1,199/ea – Cherry, $1,299/ea – Piano Black, Natural Birdseye Maple

ADP1 – Five-driver Three-way surround: 7-inch bass, 2 x 3.5-inch mid, 2 x 1-inch P-Be;
$1,199/ea – Cherry, $1,299/ea – Piano Black, Natural Birdseye Maple

*FEA – Finite Element Analysis.

Source: AVRev.com News


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Has anybody heard these Signature 1's? 

As you know, I'm a big fan of small, very high quality speakers as my living space isn't very large. And these S1's sound VERY promising. 

They got a good writeup at S&V http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/speakers/2581/paradigm-reference-signature-series-loudspeakers.html


----------

